# Paulding Forest #1



## RVGuy (Nov 14, 2009)

Who's going next week.  Did some scouting today, alot of the places I hunted last year have been thinned.


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 15, 2009)

No One?  Good I'll have the whole place to myself,


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 15, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> No One?  Good I'll have the whole place to myself,


 hopefully not many will make that long walk.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm gonna try to make the saurday and sunday hunts at least


----------



## Dupree (Nov 15, 2009)

If nothing changes ill be out fri-sun or until I kill 2


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 16, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> There was over 1800 checked in here last year.  Wonder if we'll beat that....that is a possible 2600 deer to be harvested.


  Yeah but half seen all the other trucks and went back home. Thre'll be even more when everyone finds out that buck in your avatar was killed behind the new airport


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> hopefully not many will make that long walk.



Where you huntin Jeff? Ima go the other side of the county...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2009)

DEERFU39 said:


> Yeah but half seen all the other trucks and went back home. Thre'll be even more when everyone finds out that buck in your avatar was killed behind the new airport



yeah,somewhere between wolfpen and goldmine right?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Where you huntin Jeff? Ima go the other side of the county...



pm comin


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> pm comin



Ima sneak out there to some of my old time spots for a look around tomorrow afternoon I guess.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Ima sneak out there to some of my old time spots for a look around tomorrow afternoon I guess.



I'll be scouting tomorrow afternoon sometime and hanging stands wednesday morn


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'll be scouting tomorrow afternoon sometime and hanging stands wednesday morn


 Let me know where it's raining white oaks and I'll buy your breakfast one mornin...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Let me know where it's raining white oaks and I'll buy your breakfast one mornin...



okie doke


----------



## randre12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Someone said there was a lot of cutting still going on out there? Is this true and where are they doing all of this cutting?


----------



## Dupree (Nov 16, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> There was over 1800 checked in here last year.  Wonder if we'll beat that....that is a possible 2600 deer to be harvested.



actually 3600.  i hope your math skills arent always this bad.

Im gonna shoot the first two legal deer i see on this hunt. I let a few small bucks walk last year but not this year. I need meat and spikes taste good!


----------



## Dupree (Nov 16, 2009)

randre12 said:


> Someone said there was a lot of cutting still going on out there? Is this true and where are they doing all of this cutting?



in bow season they were cutting off of goldmine road and flemister circle. I havent been by those areas since then though. Not sure if there is any other cutting going on.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 16, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Let me know where it's raining white oaks and I'll buy your breakfast one mornin...



 its raining white oaks on every hillside and creek bottom on pf this year. when you buying?

if you want some real spots that i know for a fact are dropping like rain pm me. I need a biscuit before i leak any info though.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> its raining white oaks on every hillside and creek bottom on pf this year. when you buying?
> 
> if you want some real spots that i know for a fact are dropping like rain pm me. I need a biscuit before i leak any info though.



Good to know the oaks are poppin'. I have some great spots out there, but I haven't set food in the woods there since last year. I use to bow hunt out there a lot until the gates were installed. Now it takes to long to get one out when it's 90 outside... I'm gonna look around a bit this afternoon I think.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 17, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Good to know the oaks are poppin'. I have some great spots out there, but I haven't set food in the woods there since last year. I use to bow hunt out there a lot until the gates were installed. Now it takes to long to get one out when it's 90 outside... I'm gonna look around a bit this afternoon I think.



Well the abundance of acorns this year combined with all of the logging activity have them more scattered than usual.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 17, 2009)

dont be surprised if your normal spot doesnt have the gate open. ive heard that there are 6-7 gates that wont be open for whatever reason.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> dont be surprised if your normal spot doesnt have the gate open. ive heard that there are 6-7 gates that wont be open for whatever reason.



Jeff mentioned that also... If I go at all, it looks like it will be for evenings only. So I guess I'll be close to the gates


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 18, 2009)

Meeting at the gate around 9ish to hang stands


----------



## Dupree (Nov 18, 2009)

I went and checked in although I won't be hunting until friday. I got off a little early so I did that and now I'm hunting a small piece of private land that is surrounded by wma. I'm hoping some of the people going in hanging stands this evening may have them up and moving. I have heard 3 shots and 2 of them just about had to of been on wma. I saw a truck at ones of the gates this am about an hour before daylight. I wonder if some people think the actual hunt started today?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 18, 2009)

I gots to check in on the way to church tonight.

Wish they'd let us call in the info if we kill a deer.It stinks to drive all the way to the check station,to check out the deer,then back home to skin it,then to forsythes for processing....making several circles


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 18, 2009)

Went to check in today and the line was long and some of the folks there were VERY ORNERY!! Hope they won't be near me.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 18, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> I gots to check in on the way to church tonight.
> 
> Wish they'd let us call in the info if we kill a deer.It stinks to drive all the way to the check station,to check out the deer,then back home to skin it,then to forsythes for processing....making several circles



Why do you think the bow harvest numbers are always so low?


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 18, 2009)

With any luck all of the people will drive the deer onto our 140 acres. I am taking the 9 year old tomorrow afternoon Maybe they will seek refuge there. Tomorrow will be the first time our property has been hunted this year.


----------



## striper commander (Nov 18, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 18, 2009)

300mag said:


> I will be there.



better not be in that spot you "found" on the aerial photo!


----------



## Dupree (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck to everyone out there today. I'm stuck at work today.


----------



## striper commander (Nov 19, 2009)

I had a doe under me at first light. I have only heard two shots and the wind is starting to pick up.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Nov 19, 2009)

I hunted until noon today, I heard 2-3 shots.  Saw a few tree rats, but did not see any deer today.  I shall try again tomorrow. Good luck everyone.

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## Dupree (Nov 19, 2009)

im waiting on the morning now. I got home in time to go for a little over an hour, but i didnt want to walk up on someone and mess up there preparation of getting in the woods early. Ill be there bright and early in the morning with 2 flashlights ready to shine them all over when folks start coming in right before daylight. so nobody got a shot at something with some bone today? Ive heard there were a couple of nice ones killed.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 19, 2009)

saw 5 does at 08:30,no bone at all.This afternoon folks on private land fired high powered rifles 37 times...5 minutes apart alllllllllll afternoon


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 19, 2009)

I heard them shooting from my house tonight Jeff.  Couldn't believe they were doing it.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 19, 2009)

jeff, sending a pm your way. i think a buddy hunted near ya today


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 19, 2009)

Charles
The gate will not be open this hunt,you know how long of a walk it is.If we don't see bone tomorrow morn.We'll pull the stands and head elsewhere


----------



## striper commander (Nov 19, 2009)

I saw a buck and three does this morning.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 19, 2009)

I forgot to mention,I dang near froze this morn.

Last night weatherman said it would be around 32-34 degrees.When I went out the door at 4:45,it didn't feel that cold so I didn't take my coveralls,just a jacket.Right around sunrise,I was feeling that 32 degrees,sun could not come up fast enough.Only time I stopped shivering was when the does came by


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 19, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> Charles
> The gate will not be open this hunt,you know how long of a walk it is.If we don't see bone tomorrow morn.We'll pull the stands and head elsewhere



That's good to know.  I did something to my ankle at work the other day and right now couldn't make the walk.  Maybe by Sunday when I get back in town it'll be better.

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## striper commander (Nov 19, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> I forgot to mention,I dang near froze this morn.
> 
> Last night weatherman said it would be around 32-34 degrees.When I went out the door at 4:45,it didn't feel that cold so I didn't take my coveralls,just a jacket.Right around sunrise,I was feeling that 32 degrees,sun could not come up fast enough.Only time I stopped shivering was when the does came by



I did the same thing. It want happen in the morning though.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2009)

Talked to a very nice gentleman before daylight this morning who is now in a tree about 50 yards from me. He says he was here first and he wasn't moving. Anyone wanna tell me how someone was in this spot first when I was 25ft up a tree and watched his flashlight come in? Been hunting this spot since 04' guess its time to move on.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2009)

Just had one blow at guy climbing down tree


----------



## Jranger (Nov 20, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Talked to a very nice gentleman before daylight this morning who is now in a tree about 50 yards from me. He says he was here first and he wasn't moving. Anyone wanna tell me how someone was in this spot first when I was 25ft up a tree and watched his flashlight come in? Been hunting this spot since 04' guess its time to move on.



Drop trow and leave him a trail biscut about 25 yds from his stand... The wave and walk off singing God Bless Amercia to the top of your lungs...


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2009)

Shots are starting to pick up and so is the wind


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2009)

spike DRT this morning at 07:40,just now got him out,had to come home and change clothes before checking him out.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats jeff I know it was a haul getting him out


----------



## Jranger (Nov 20, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> spike DRT this morning at 07:40,just now got him out,had to come home and change clothes before checking him out.



Way to go Jeff! Wooo man I'm glad I slept in this morning...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2009)

It took me 45 mins.from the bottom of the hill to the gate.

I was the 26th buck checking out.1.5 years old,84 lbs. 27 and 28 were right behind me


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2009)

im bout to get a power nap for a little bit and go back. I cant believe the number of gates closed this year.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2009)

im gonna post this so it will start a new page so it doesnt take so long for my blackberry to load it.lol

bout to leave!


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 20, 2009)

9 nannies this morning...I know where I'll be tomorrow morning


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> 9 nannies this morning...I know where I'll be tomorrow morning



stack'em up Russ.....I'm gonna sleep late and rest


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2009)

3 does and 2 buttonheads about 2:45. Maybe I will see them tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> 3 does and 2 buttonheads about 2:45. Maybe I will see them tomorrow.



Your new "friend" ain't hunting close to ya this eve?


----------



## donblfihu (Nov 20, 2009)

What gates are closed that you have seen? Worried I'll get there in the morning and have a long walk.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> Your new "friend" ain't hunting close to ya this eve?



Nah I'm about 2 miles from there. I'm gonna hunt this spot in the morning too. I'm gonna gamble and leave my stand locked to the tree tonight. I hate doing it incase someone gets in here before me but if it happens ill put on my big boy pants, get my stand, and go elsewhere. That's one reason I come in at least an hour before daylight so if someone beats me to a spot I still have time for plan b before it gets daylight. 



I'm not sure what gates are exactly closed, maybe some others could chime in but I know flemister circle, thompson road, and the one on hulseytown in the sharp curve by the big oak tree. I've heard a lot of them on and around braswell mtn road are closed for whatever reason.


----------



## donblfihu (Nov 20, 2009)

Blue car body closed, anyone know?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 20, 2009)

I started to check blue car body,when I dropped my deer off at forsyths,but I didn't.It should be open.Other than that I've only seen 1 open gate on braswell mt.rd.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2009)

Been in stand about 45 minutes. Only had to shine my light at one person so far and they walked a long way from the direction they were coming.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2009)

Seen 3 people 0 deer and heard 7 shots. Buddy saw 2 but they were on a mission to get into the next county!


----------



## Lee (Nov 21, 2009)

Anybody want to share in what type of habitat they are seeing the deer in?  Not position.  There are some pretty ridges in that WMA, just curious... I was on the edge of an old, THICK cut and  hardwood ridge yesterday hoping they would come out to feed.  

Also got me thinking, no doubt the deer are alarmed, but how often do deer need to feed?  

Good luck to everyone out this morning, I may or may not go this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been texting RVGuy while he's out there.He ain't happy right now.Maybe he'll fill us in when he gets home.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2009)

He probably done made some new "friends" 

Just saw a coyote but couldn't get a shot. Only saw him for a short flash on opposite ridge


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2009)

Shot very close where yote was headed. Hope he's no longer with us

16th of the morning


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 21, 2009)

Another nice public land hunt.  I don't mind the walkin pumpkins, but the  Pumpkins on ATV's got to go.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 21, 2009)

That's my swamp buggy











Just kidding. 
I got what I wanted from there yesterday w/ my bow.
Good luck!


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2009)

Well as of about 1:00 there were 63 deer checked out. When I left there everything electronic on my truck quit working when I would accelerate so I had to take it in on warranty. They thought I was joking when I said I was going hunting in the 2009 ford fusion they put me in. Had to come somewhere "sedan safe" but I'm in the tree. Don't know where I'm gonna put a deer, but I will worry about that if I kill something. 

Sorry to hear about the atv's. Did you notify a GW since they are prohibited? I know where your hunting and during turkey season they rode at night and left a lot of beer cans scattered.  I told the gw but don't know if he ever caught them.


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 21, 2009)

I didn't bother notifying the GW, I have pm'd him a few times asking questions and he never has responded.  So I figured if he couldn't respond to those questions what good would it be telling him of the atv's. I not one for telling folks how to do their job.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 21, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> I didn't bother notifying the GW, I have pm'd him a few times asking questions and he never has responded.  So I figured if he couldn't respond to those questions what good would it be telling him of the atv's. I not one for telling folks how to do their job.



I've pm'd him about the atv's and a second gate lower down the hill.

I can understand why the gates were closed on the leased sections of the wma,because the timber companies don't want the roads torn up.But the 9000 acres of the greenspace section should've had the gates open and the dnr get money from the county,state and fed to repair the roads


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Nov 21, 2009)

I hunted on the edge of a clearcut this morning, I was in a stand of white oaks, I did not see any deer at all or much sign at all, however there was enough tree rats to fill a pick up truck?? I think I will go back and see if I can thin the tree rat herd.  If I hunt in the morning, I will not walk so far in, instead I will stay closer to the road in a clearcut. I will check the weather in the morning. Good luck to all ..........except the ones riding the prohibited ATV's! 

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2009)

I killed 2 does and just now got to check station and nobody is here. My phone had went dead so I couldn't post until now. Just talked to dnr on phone while typing this and I'm just gonna weigh them and bring jawbones in with weight tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 21, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I killed 2 does and just now got to check station and nobody is here. My phone had went dead so I couldn't post until now. Just talked to dnr on phone while typing this and I'm just gonna weigh them and bring jawbones in with weight tomorrow.



cool,wish we could do that with all kills.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> cool,wish we could do that with all kills.



well i didnt know that they left at 8:00pm or else i wouldnt have drove the 20 minutes up there just to turn around and come back. Now i have to drive up there again. I had a buddy come help me drag and haul the deer for me. (i didnt have anything to tie them to the ford fusion with) The biggest doe was 95lb field dressed and the other one was 70lb field dressed. 165lbs of deer up two giant hills was not much fun, but they are both on ice now so its all good.

It was just about dark and i heard deer coming through some mature pines to my left. I saw the first big doe so i stood up and turned to get a shot. I busted her and she ran right under my tree, along with 5 more deer. I yelled at them and they stopped so i shot the other big doe. I know the other four deer were yearlings, but after my 2nd shot i could hear more deer running through the woods behind me. It seems like i may have found where they have been ganging up due to all the pressure. Heres a pic. Ill post the ages tomorrow.


----------



## cameronbob6 (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck to yall over at PF.  I'll be at Sheffield rain or not.  Maybe yall will run em over my way!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 22, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> The biggest doe was 95lb field dressed and the other one was 70lb field dressed. 165lbs of deer up two giant hills was not much fun,
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great job on the 2 nannies....killer workout on the legs too huh?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 22, 2009)

two full grown women there!  congrats on the does


----------



## striper commander (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice size does.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 22, 2009)

I did'nt make it out for this year's opening weekend, but I'll be out there in december. I've got a 62 cal smoothbore flintlock I've been wanting to take a deer with. Anyone know if any big bucks went down this weekend ?
Congrats on the does 4x4, filling the freezer is a must in these days,


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 22, 2009)

As of Friday midday there were a couple of 8 pntrs and at least one 9 pt. heaviest weight then was 116#. No real big bucks but I didn't check the sheet as of Sunday. So maybe someone got one. Day ain't over yet either.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2009)

The biggest doe was 4.5 and the other was 2.5. I'm pretty sure the total was 93. Nothing had been brought in today that was killed today.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 22, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> The biggest doe was 4.5



trophy right there,just as wary as any mature buck


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 22, 2009)

Heres a pic of my Paulding Forest WMA 8 point. Got him on Friday morning cruising for does.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2009)

andy was your deer 2.5?

The biggest buck i saw on the check out was a 4.5 yr old 10 with 20" main beams and 17" outside spread. There was also a 5.5 yr old 9 but only 13-14" wide.


----------



## Lee (Nov 22, 2009)

4x4 I think my father and I heard you shoot.  Congrats.  I'm sitting hear looking out my window seeing the leaves still and debating sneaking back in there for an hour or so.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 22, 2009)

hunter44a said:


> Heres a pic of my Paulding Forest WMA 8 point. Got him on Friday morning cruising for does.



Stinks haveing to hold the head and take the pic yourself huh?

Great deer


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2009)

Lee said:


> 4x4 I think my father and I heard you shoot.  Congrats.  I'm sitting hear looking out my window seeing the leaves still and debating sneaking back in there for an hour or so.



if you did then you heard 3 shots right at dark. two back to back then one around 2 minutes later. The first doe i shot was laying on the ground and as i started down she was still rustling around trying to get up so i put another round into her so insure she didnt get up or suffer.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 22, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> Stinks haveing to hold the head and take the pic yourself huh?
> 
> Great deer



Yes it does. Tried to get my partner to come with me but he thought he knew better and missed an opportunity at a 6 pt. I passed it up. Catch him next year.
 BTW that 10pt sounds like a nice one!!


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2009)

im guessing nobody did any good this evening. A buddy hunted and heard no shots. He said he found a coyote in the woods with a bullet hole through the shoulders so im glad somebody busted him. he was on the south end of the wma.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 23, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> im guessing nobody did any good this evening. A buddy hunted and heard no shots. He said he found a coyote in the woods with a bullet hole through the shoulders so im glad somebody busted him. he was on the south end of the wma.



Cool, I shot at one with my 44mag Ruger off Hulseytown wasn't sure if I hit it. It was saturday morning when I shot. Perhaps this was the one?


----------



## Dupree (Nov 23, 2009)

*prob not*



hunter44a said:


> Cool, I shot at one with my 44mag Ruger off Hulseytown wasn't sure if I hit it. It was saturday morning when I shot. Perhaps this was the one?



I doubt it was the same one as it was about 2 miles straight shot to where your truck was parked, assuming you still drive the same truck you had when you killed that big one several years ago.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 23, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I doubt it was the same one as it was about 2 miles straight shot to where your truck was parked, assuming you still drive the same truck you had when you killed that big one several years ago.


Do I know you. If I do I apologize for not remembering. OLDTIMERS ya know.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 23, 2009)

hunter44a said:


> Do I know you. If I do I apologize for not remembering. OLDTIMERS ya know.



Lol, no I've never met you i just remember the picture of your big deer being in the back of a truck. We ought to hook up and do a little hunting together sometime though. Seems like we both are successful at lowering the deer population on paulding forest and we both have deer on the 100" list. I've got another one I need to get officially scored for the list. Its the one on my profile. Its right on 115".


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 23, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Lol, no I've never met you i just remember the picture of your big deer being in the back of a truck. We ought to hook up and do a little hunting together sometime though. Seems like we both are successful at lowering the deer population on paulding forest and we both have deer on the 100" list. I've got another one I need to get officially scored for the list. Its the one on my profile. Its right on 115".



Hey gotcha bud. Hunting together sometime sounds awesome. How do you do on the Dec hunt?


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 23, 2009)

Now I know you. You were 4x4tacomasd, right?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2009)

hunter44a said:


> Now I know you. You were 4x4tacomasd, right?



I wondered what happened to tacoma.......you need to let us know when you change names,we might be talking bad about you and we not know it's you.Now how uncomfortable would that situation be huh?


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 23, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> I wondered what happened to tacoma.......you need to let us know when you change names,we might be talking bad about you and we not know it's you.Now how uncomfortable would that situation be huh?



Aww go ahead and talk ugly to his face


----------



## Dupree (Nov 23, 2009)

hunter44a said:


> Hey gotcha bud. Hunting together sometime sounds awesome. How do you do on the Dec hunt?




the big one on my profile was on the dec hunt a few years ago. 12* that morning if i remember right.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 23, 2009)

hunter44a said:


> Now I know you. You were 4x4tacomasd, right?



yeah the tacoma is sitting in my backyard. It has been totalled by my insurance. it is still drivable but i only had liability. im having to sue the mexican ins company of the amigo that hit me. This f250 drink to much fuel. I might bring the tacoma out of retirement before too long.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 23, 2009)

Cool man. I usually skip the Dec hunt but my buddy is thinking of hunting it. Perhaps we and a buddy of yours could gang up on a couple of ridges and have the bucks surrounded.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe so, ill send you a pm closer to the hunt to find out if you know any spots with the certain thing you need on the dec hunt.

I posted a pic on my profile of the first good one i killed on paulding. That is the one on the gon list.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> the big one on my profile was on the dec hunt a few years ago. 12* that morning if i remember right.



I remember that hunt,I was the only one at the bottom of the hill that day.I didn't even go to the woods until 8:00.Road was still froze,but by the time I killed the 6 pointer road was thawing and was a little exciting coming up that hill in a 2wd ranger


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 23, 2009)

Did any of yawl hunt PF back when the northern part was the Paulding Sportsmen's club [in the 80's]?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2009)

DEERFU39 said:


> Did any of yawl hunt PF back when the northern part was the Paulding Sportsmen's club [in the 80's]?



yep,First place my dad took me,in the 70's.Back then we walked the RR tracks.My first wall hanger came about 150 yds off what is now the silver comet trail


----------



## Dupree (Nov 24, 2009)

DEERFU39 said:


> Did any of yawl hunt PF back when the northern part was the Paulding Sportsmen's club [in the 80's]?


i was still in diapers!


----------



## coonhunter444 (Nov 24, 2009)

started with my dad in  1970,,,hunted the same ridges ever sense,,,


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Nov 24, 2009)

was gonna post some pic's of a couple i killed back when PF had a pw hunt but the pic's wont load....i was in paulding sportsman club from 1980 till it went to wma  killed my first buck and turkey on the tracks back behind the ole supper club..those was the good ole day's


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 24, 2009)

Had my first bowhunt out there when I was in high school[80's] with a borrowed bear recurve. My buddy sent me to an old built  stand before daylight and when the sun came up I realized the tree I was sitting in was dead. Had an "old" 8 pointer walk right under me and stand there[I was scared to take a shot]. Told my friend and he didn't believe me because he had never seen a buck out there. I've had alot of good times out there since thoughs days. Beautiful woods in places, I still love the place. Hope to see some of yawl at the check station during the December hunt


----------

